# FireFox-25.0,1



## rtwingfield (Nov 2, 2013)

As promised, a continuance from:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=238712#post238712
. . .still waiting for the attempted installation of gcc-4.6.3 compiler to complete.

The purpose of this thread is to enable searches for FireFox-25.0.1 to be found . . .independent of previous versions.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems that recently it's was fixed [1], so you should update your ports tree and try again. Regarding to HTML5 audio issue, it was solved after SVN commit r332421.

[1] http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/www/firefox/Makefile?r1=332421&r2=332422.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 2, 2013)

cpm said:
			
		

> Seems that recently it's was fixed [1], so you should update your ports tree and try again. Regarding to HTML5 audio issue, it was solved after SVN commit r332421.
> 
> [1] http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/www/firefox/Makefile?r1=332421&r2=332422.



. . .already done that . . .again, again, and again.

and honestly, I don't care about audio at this point.  The purpose of this browser install is to run applications like Observium, Web-Calendar, phpMyAdmin, ZenPhoto, etc.  I care less about YouTube, FaceBook, and other social network sites (I don't "do" any of them, and never will.  I value my privacy.).


. . .and the gcc compile is still running at 9:28 PM CST USA.

Sincere thanks for your suggestion,


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 2, 2013)

rtwingfield said:
			
		

> . . .already done that . . .again, again, and again.



Yes, but were you doing `portsnap fetch update`?  In the other thread you mentioned `portsnap update`.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes . . .did both `fetch` & `update`.  My "mis-post" (working from memory with no sleep).  Ports are up to date.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 2, 2013)

As I said in the other thread, you're trying to do this with a Pentium III and Firefox minimum requirements are a Pentium 4. You never said how much memory you have but Firefox on a Pentium 4 takes forever to compile from ports.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 2, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> As I said in the other thread, you're trying to do this with a Pentium III and Firefox minimum requirements are a Pentium 4. You never said how much memory you have but Firefox on a Pentium 4 takes forever to compile from ports.


 . . .noted.

Yes, I know that "*recommended*" hardware is:

Pentium 4 or newer processor that supports SSE2
    512MB of RAM
    200MB of hard drive space​

The clocks (~6MHz) are slow by today's standards.  I've installed the max 4GB RAM; however, the *ComPaq Proliant ML370* box has dual processors.  

From `dmesg`:

```
CPU: Intel Pentium III (598.12-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x683  Family = 6  Model = 8  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x383fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
[B]avail memory = 4031156224 (3844 MB)[/B]
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <COMPAQ 00000083>
FreeBSD/SMP: [B]Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs[/B]
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 1 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  0
```

Typical activity while compiling FireFox as displayed by top:


```
last pid:  5159;  load averages:  1.04,  1.04,  1.00                                       up 2+20:43:05  09:42:50
79 processes:  2 running, 74 sleeping, 3 zombie
CPU: 47.6% user,  0.0% nice,  2.7% system,  0.4% interrupt, 49.2% idle
Mem: 742M Active, 2661M Inact, 265M Wired, 39M Cache, 112M Buf, 142M Free
Swap: 1736M Total, 968K Used, 1735M Free

  PID USERNAME     THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 5158 root           1 100    0   194M   182M CPU0    0   0:23 89.36% cc1plus
```

The legacy equipment belongs to a volunteer service organization and funds are not available to purchase new hardware (perhaps in the future).  I really don't care how much time it takes to compile -- I just want it to complete successfully.  Hopefully with the gcc compiler installed, it will.

This server installation does not have to be tremendously fast.  It will not be used for gaming, streaming video or other social entertainment, etc., but primarily for file and printer service, SNMP (and related), HTTP, and perhaps mail.

Again, thanks for your thoughts regarding the Pentium IIIs.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2013)

Firefox-25.0_1,1 is in the ports today.  Builds and runs here.  If you have changed compiler selection in /etc/make.conf, it might be helpful to undo that before building.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, thanks, I started it yesterday afternoon . . .taking a while and still cooking.  The install of
gcc-4.6.3_1                    GNU Compiler Collection 4.6
gcc-ecj-4.5                    Eclipse Java Compiler used to build GCC Java​ completed early this morning and launched into the FireFox compile.  So far, so good.  It is using the gcc compiler without compiler specification in the /etc/make file.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 2, 2013)

I applaud you for running on this old hardware, but compiling things like Firefox is downright masochistic.  Wouldn't packages be easier on your sanity?  It's timely that the official pkg repository was just announced.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 2, 2013)

Can't argue with your point. I've always been amused at the comment quoting from /usr/ports/www/firefox/pkg-descr


> . . .It is small, fast and easy to use . . .


I've never seen anything _small_ about FireFox.  On my Windows box, it's currently using 227,828K of memory.  Regardless, I suppose that my thoughts are that once compiled in place, then it should be happy with the hardware.  

I can always bathe dog, change the turtle's tank, mow the lawn while this cooks.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 2, 2013)

Once you get Firefox up and running have a look at the url about:memory.  Firefox seems to do some sophisticated things with memory usage.  about:about is useful as well.


----------



## rtwingfield (Nov 3, 2013)

*FireFox-25.0,1 Built Successfully*



			
				rtwingfield said:
			
		

> I have successfully built and installed FireFox-25.0,1.  Interesting to note that `make build` _needed_, i.e., ===>   firefox-25.0,1 depends on executable: gcc46 - not found and installed
> 
> ```
> gcc-4.6.3_1                    GNU Compiler Collection 4.6
> ...


This entire process involved over thirty-six hours run-time.

. . .continuing as evidenced


```
===>   Registering installation for firefox-25.0,1
Installing firefox-25.0,1... done

[B][I]Post Installation Stats:[/I][/B]

# df
Filesystem   1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/idad0p2  33018588 19112684 11264420    63%    /

# make clean
===>  Cleaning for gcc-4.6.3_1
===>  Cleaning for binutils-2.23.2
===>  Cleaning for gcc-ecj-4.5
===>  Cleaning for mpfr-3.1.2
===>  Cleaning for mpc-1.0.1
===>  Cleaning for firefox-25.0,1

 # df
Filesystem   1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/idad0p2  33018588 12121472 18255632    40%    /
```
. . .interesting to note that the cleaning freed up almost 7.6 GB of storage.  Also note that FireFox seems to be running well on the ComPaq _Proliant_ ML370's two Pentium IIIs.

There are still some related issues regarding pixman and libpixman-1.so.9 vs. libpixman-1.so.30.  I did create a copy of libpixman-1.so.30 and renamed it to libpixman-1.so.9.  While FireFox-25.0,1 was building, I read the post, Firefox will not build because of pixman, 





			
				EmeraldBot said:
			
		

> I'm trying to build firefox 25 for my machine, but it fails to build because it is missing pixman-1.so.9:


. . .hoping that the existence of a ibpixman-1.so.9 (shared object file) would ward off a crash of the FireFox compile.

This morning, I've tested `xwindows` without ibpixman-1.so.9 installed and it fails to provide keyboard input functionality, complaining

```
dlopen: Shared object "libpixman-1.so.9" not found, required by "kbd_drv.so"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)
```

I think this libpixman problem deserves it's own thread.  I'm going to do some more research and start a new thread.


----------

